# Clyde-Worthy Baggies



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

I am looking for some baggy riding shorts to fit my clyde sized ass (6'1" 245). I bought some Fox Base shorts online in size 38 & I couldn't hardly pull them up over my thighs. I am looking for suggestions - I have been checking out the Hoss Ponderosas, but don't know if they'll work either. Help!


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't even know if they are still made, but I wear a pair of Nike ACG cargo shorts for most of my riding... they are not cycling specific, but they are quite roomy and comfy, yet shallow enough in the crotch to where they won't get caught on the front of the saddle when I sit back down.

Caveat, we're about the same weight but I am 6'5" so chances are your legs are beefier than mine.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

i tried the hoss, the azonic ones, have some nemas.
currently, I love teh fit of the Pearl Izumis Launch cuz, well, they FIT!

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=22136&item=10-5995&slitrk=search&slisearch=true

on sale already, combine with a coupon code for 20% off (posted in best deals forum).

due to lack of real selection locally, I just mail ordered different makes in multiple sizes till i found those.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

My experiences have led me to use "regular" lycra riding shorts w/chamois and then just wear whatever shorts I like over them so I'm not sharing more of my lovely arse than I have to. To that end, I've had good luck finding quick drying shorts (nylon and/or polyester things) from REI and the like. the seams on them tend to not be an issue (in the crotch area of course). That's what I "normally" do anyway. I have a pair of Performance branded baggies with a liner/chamois sewn in and while they were plenty big even when I was at my largest (6'3" @ 300#-ish; XXL) they are of the drawstring variety and fat guys+drawstrings just has not ever seemed a good fit. My wife, fortunately, sewed on some belt loops which makes them a viable option now, but it's still effort that probably shouldn't have been needed. Also, they are now "huge" on me (@ 250 now) and the chamois may or may not stay in place and feels like a diaper, a comfy diaper though.

I have a pair of pricepoint lycras and two pear izumi lycras that are under the baggies. I tried on some Hoss shorts and the thighs were a bit too small for me. The biggest Pear Izumi baggies were not fun to pull up past my knees (way tight).

Good luck.

Brock...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^^yes^^^^*



ImaKlyde said:


> My experiences have led me to use "regular" lycra riding shorts w/chamois and then just wear whatever shorts I like over them so I'm not sharing more of my lovely arse than I have to.


Best suggestion.

I like Pearl bibs.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*I discovered a new favorite*

Endura Humvees! I read a review about these shorts in a magazine a few months back and was intrigued. The company is from Scotland. I went by a local shop and was surprised to see a few pair on the rack. I went back a week later to buy a pair and they only had small and mediums. I spoke with one of the owners and he said he could have an XL and XXL at the store in a few days. So, about a week later they called and I got to try both on before buying. I ended up with the XL's and I'm 6'1" and 240lbs geared up. They are the only shorts I want to wear now. The are extremely well made. They blow the Fox's away. They retail for $79.95. Lots of pockets, very durable material, air vents that you can open and close with zippers, inner short with a really nice synthetic chamois. The inner short is removable and snaps in around the waist. They don't slide down my ass at all.

I bought some Hoss shorts online in the XL size and they were super tight and did slide down in the back. I tried on a XXL at the bike store and they inner chamois pad felt like a diaper and was really uncomfortable. 
'


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

That's what I do, put on a nice set of tight biking shorts with lots of padding and then put my regluar shorts or pants over that.
More cost effective and you can get yor regluar shorts/pants all wet and muddy.

I'll add boxers or thinner shorts over the biking shorts for an extra layer in cold.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

fatstevie said:


> I am looking for some baggy riding shorts to fit my clyde sized ass (6'1" 245). I bought some Fox Base shorts online in size 38 & I couldn't hardly pull them up over my thighs. I am looking for suggestions - I have been checking out the Hoss Ponderosas, but don't know if they'll work either. Help!


Had the same issue with Fox shorts. Now 38s usually fit me, even with my massive biker thighs, so what's up with that?

Got some Price Point baggies and they fit.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Fox Sizing*

I have tried on Fox shorts and their XL is for size 34-36. I need a 38. I bought one of their freeride jerseys on closeout and ordered the XXL and this is a supposed to be a very loose cut, well it fits like a large size for any other brand. It's tight. I can usually wear a XL in Jerseys. So, Fox clothing is not Cylde freindly in my opinion.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> i tried the hoss, the azonic ones, have some nemas.
> currently, I love teh fit of the Pearl Izumis Launch cuz, well, they FIT!
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=22136&item=10-5995&slitrk=search&slisearch=true
> ...


On the Launch, how is the sizing... the XL shows 38-41" waist, is this pretty accurate in your estimation?? Do they have ample room in the butt and upper thighs?

If so, I'll order the XL's today... the XXL's are on backorder...


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldn't mess with baggies.

Bibs + anything else (or nothing else when hot) = Nirvana

Don't be afraid to show off a little man ass. We all know you've got it and we don't care. Also, by using bibs you can pull tights and/or cargo pants on when it gets cold.

After 15 years of MTBing I've found baggies to be overpriced, lacking in quality chamois material, prone to sliding down, etc. They're worthless in cold weather...don't get me started on leg warmers...

Good bibs are the secret to the long-term comfort of the big(ger) man.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

Soupboy said:


> I wouldn't mess with baggies.
> 
> Bibs + anything else (or nothing else when hot) = Nirvana
> 
> ...


I've got a pair of toasty tights that I wear under my current shorts during the winter... Neither have a chamois in them though. My neck is too red to be seen out and about in freakin cat woman under roos, so no external spandex for me...

What exactly is a bib? I've never seen one in person, but from the pics I am seeing on sites they appear to be similar to a wrestling getup.... spandex with built in suspenders?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

tha1000 said:


> On the Launch, how is the sizing... the XL shows 38-41" waist, is this pretty accurate in your estimation?? Do they have ample room in the butt and upper thighs?
> 
> If so, I'll order the XL's today... the XXL's are on backorder...


I wear 42 dress pants that fit comfortably. 
I am in the XXLs in the Launch. They have ample but and thigh room - my test is doing squats in them to make sure they stay up and covering my ass.


----------



## bonefishjake (May 12, 2005)

i picked up a pair of Nema crown jewel's on sale last year for pretty cheap. they were the only baggy i tried on that i could get past my thighs. in the XXL variety, they're way comfortable...so much so i paid regular price for another pair. the 06 version is made better than the 05 too. FWIW, i'm 5'10", 225 and my pants are 36" W with a 30" inseam.

jake


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

tha1000 said:


> What exactly is a bib? I've never seen one in person, but from the pics I am seeing on sites they appear to be similar to a wrestling getup.... spandex with built in suspenders?


Exactly. Don't have any myself, but I see the advantages. The only disadvantage is totally superficial, yet I wouldn't buy one. Guess I'm vain and shallow.


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

OMG did someone say "Man ass" in this forum?:nono:


----------



## mulletbike (May 21, 2005)

Forget about the Hoss Ponderosas if you have big thighs, I'm 6'2 and 240lbs and I couldn't even get the XXL past mid thigh!! I've always had good luck with the Cannondale baggies and also with the older Nema shorts. Check out the new Nike cargos as well. Forget Fox, they used to make Clyde friendly stuff, not anymore. About the only Clyde friendly stuff from Fox is gloves and socks!!


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

mulletbike said:


> Forget about the Hoss Ponderosas if you have big thighs, ....


Whoops!

I ordered the same short a couple of days ago... granted, I'm 6'5" 240 and relatively big in the upperbody..so I'm not as stocky as you.... but I'm not riding a chicken by any stretch of the imagination... I'll report back on Tuesday when they arrive.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Endura Humvees*

I posted on here before about the Endura Humvees and how they fit well. I have quite a few rides in them now and can't say enough about how comfortable they are. They stay in place better than any shorts I've ever owned. I have legs like tree stumps too! Your shops probably don't have them on the wrack but ask if you can order them. I'm 6'1" and about 240 and went with the XL's. they are a little snug in the waist but I plan on dropping about 20lbs and they will still be ok. I tried on the XXL's and they fit well but I figure they would be too loose if I drop a little weight.

They are awesome shorts. They also make a 3/4 short also called the Humvee that I've seen adverstised in one of the ads on the mtbr.com homepage. I'm thinking of ordering some for my winter riding.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL. Pearls' XL is a 36" waist. Nema's no better. I'm 6' and 250lbs. OTR (Off the rack) I can wear Fox Mid Ranger's XXL, Zoic Muir's XXL, and Oakley Pilot (baggy cargo's) XXL. My waist is 38 but I've got huge quads and arse-age. 

This has been said before; my favorite set up is lycra short of your choice (I'm using Santani's XXL bibs) combined with baggy short of choice (I'm using some Titanium Columbia branded shorts). I hit up Dicks Sporting Goods in September and got their $80 baggies for $7-12 a pair. Just an FYI. IMO, OEM shorts aren't as durable or as fitting as what you can get elsewhere. 

Still, PI's XL of 36" is laughable. What's a small? 26"? Tiny, tiny little european men...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

That is not quite right - 
PI 38-41" for XL

See here:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=22136&item=10-5995&slitrk=search&slisearch=true

But I agree, most bike companies cater to toothpic racerbois.


----------



## CANBONSAN (Nov 20, 2006)

*Baggies for Clydes*

Nashbar sells a house brand bib short that isexcellent quality up to XXL size. They seem to have more realistic sizing as well. I have had very good luck with them for several years of riding. I have 4 pair I rotate through.
Have not had very good luck with baggie shorts in terms of quality and fit until I tried a pair of Mt Borah Beartooth shorts. Good quality, fit and function.

http://mtborah.com/index.asp?CompID=44&action=Browse&CategoryID=64&ProductID=

-Sean


----------



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hoss*

I bought a couple pair of the Hoss Ponderosa's directly from the company a few weeks back & they fit me great. What sold me on them was the interaction I had with the owner at Hoss - I gave him my sizing info & asked for his advice. He told me to try the XXL shorts & if they didn't fit he would refund my money including the shipping cost. I also picked up a couple of their Rustler jerseys in XL & they work wonderfully as well. Unlike the Fox crap I bought a while back this stuff actually fits my clyde-ass.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

tha1000 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> I ordered the same short a couple of days ago... granted, I'm 6'5" 240 and relatively big in the upperbody..so I'm not as stocky as you.... but I'm not riding a chicken by any stretch of the imagination... I'll report back on Tuesday when they arrive.


My ponderosas arrived today. If I was any bigger, I'd need the XXL no doubt. They are a little tight when getting pulled over my arse, but once on they are quite comfy and stay in place very well while squatting and what not. I'll report back tomorrow after my Turkeyday ride and give a verdict.

EDIT: I just realized yesterday that mine are XXL. Still function properly, but they are a size larger than I *thought* I ordered. If anyone needs me to, I will post up my measurements.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I gave up on baggies a while ago, sorry to say. I have a pair of XXL Nemas, and an XXL pair from REI. They both fit fine in the waist (I'm between a 40 and 42), but they're just not very comfortable on my legs. Very tight in both cases.

I've taken to wearing only Pearl XXL bibs. They come in shorts and tights and fit great. Because they're bibs they don't roll and don't scoot (y'all know what I'm talking about). Cover 'em up with pair of shorts if you like. The North Face and REI both make very durable high-stretch shorts that work.


----------



## wmbarace (Sep 23, 2004)

where did you pick up the endura humvees in the US?

CM


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Cyclepath*



wmbarace said:


> where did you pick up the endura humvees in the US?
> 
> CM


I bought them at Cyclepath in Hayward, CA. Here is their phone number: (510) 881-5177. Ask for Jeff. He is very familiar with the Humvees and wears them himself.


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

tha1000 said:


> My ponderosas arrived today. If I was any bigger, I'd need the XXL no doubt. They are a little tight when getting pulled over my arse, but once on they are quite comfy and stay in place very well while squatting and what not. I'll report back tomorrow after my Turkeyday ride and give a verdict.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized yesterday that mine are XXL. Still function properly, but they are a size larger than I *thought* I ordered. If anyone needs me to, I will post up my measurements.


I'm in the market for some new shorts and I'm considering the Hoss Ponderosa. I'm extremely interested to know what your measurements are so I can be comfortable ordering a size that works for me. Would you mind posting up or pm'ing me?

Thanks,
J


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

jeremyp111 said:


> I'm in the market for some new shorts and I'm considering the Hoss Ponderosa. I'm extremely interested to know what your measurements are so I can be comfortable ordering a size that works for me. Would you mind posting up or pm'ing me?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Sure thing, It'll be this evening though. To clarify my earlier statement, I ordered the XXL... they make a XXXL, which would be the size I'd want if I were any bigger...


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks a ton.
J


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

jeremyp111 said:


> I'm in the market for some new shorts and I'm considering the Hoss Ponderosa. I'm extremely interested to know what your measurements are so I can be comfortable ordering a size that works for me. Would you mind posting up or pm'ing me?
> 
> Thanks,
> J


J,

I am not sure what all measurements you need. But here are the ones that I'd think are pertinent.

Waist: 39.5 inches
Around my butt: 45 inches
Thighs: 25 inches each

The shorts are tightest in the butt, but have a stretchy panel that keeps the shorts from pulling down when sitting in the saddle.


----------



## kegsbu (Oct 14, 2004)

*Clyde Baggies*

I LOVE the Hoss Ponderosas. BUTT, they have wierd sizing. I 'm 6'1" 255 and normally wear an XL short, but I had to go to a XXL on these shorts. These shorts are great! They have this expanda band in the rear which allows the shorts to stay in the right palce the whole ride. $50 local bike shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

67degrees said:


> I bought them at Cyclepath in Hayward, CA. Here is their phone number: (510) 881-5177. Ask for Jeff. He is very familiar with the Humvees and wears them himself.


hi i live in the uk so have no trouble getting the humvees,im looking at the 3/4 length versions,but do you know if you can wear body armour with these,i,e 661 knee pads.

thanks for any info :thumbsup:


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Humvees and armour*



konut said:


> hi i live in the uk so have no trouble getting the humvees,im looking at the 3/4 length versions,but do you know if you can wear body armour with these,i,e 661 knee pads.
> 
> thanks for any info :thumbsup:


I have the regular Humvees which go down about an inch or two below my knees and there is no problem using Roach/Raceface pads with these shorts. I have both the Roach Indie pads(soft) and the Roach/Raceface Downhill pads(hardshell). The Humvees are my favorite bike shorts of all time. I also want to get some of 3/4 length shorts for winter riding. Those Highland guys know how to design shorts! :thumbsup:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

anyone try the performance brand baggies?? i got some nashbar xxls and they were incredibly small. don't see them on their site anymore....


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*I've got a pair*

I've got a pain and I do not like them. They just don't stay where they should and are always sliding down in the back. I would have returned them but I lost the receipt. The pad in the shorts makes you feel like you are wearing a diaper too!


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

tha1000 said:


> J,
> 
> I am not sure what all measurements you need. But here are the ones that I'd think are pertinent.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for taking the time to give me your info. It helped greatly. I ended up ordering a pair of the Hoss Ponderosa's from JensonUSA and a pair of Endura Humvee shorts (not the 3/4 knickers) from Chainreactioncycles.

I'm 5'10" with a 36-37" waist so I ordered a XXL in the Humvee as they say it's for 36-38". However, these seem to run HUGE! They also run down below my knee. Is that how low they run for all of you Humvee wearers?? I just ordered another pair in the XL. The XXL's are definitely wearable, but I hope the XL's fit a bit better.

I ordered a XL Ponderosa, but I haven't received them yet. By the way, It took only 2 days to receive the Humvee's from Chainreactioncycles in the UK to me in New Hampshire. Go figure!


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Sizing suggestions*



jeremyp111 said:


> Hey, thanks for taking the time to give me your info. It helped greatly. I ended up ordering a pair of the Hoss Ponderosa's from JensonUSA and a pair of Endura Humvee shorts (not the 3/4 knickers) from Chainreactioncycles.
> 
> I'm 5'10" with a 36-37" waist so I ordered a XXL in the Humvee as they say it's for 36-38". However, these seem to run HUGE! They also run down below my knee. Is that how low they run for all of you Humvee wearers?? I just ordered another pair in the XL. The XXL's are definitely wearable, but I hope the XL's fit a bit better.
> 
> I ordered a XL Ponderosa, but I haven't received them yet. By the way, It took only 2 days to receive the Humvee's from Chainreactioncycles in the UK to me in New Hampshire. Go figure!


Hey Jeremy!

I have a 38" waist and got the Humvees in XL and they fit great. I have a pair of the Hoss Ponderosa's in XL and they are too small. The XXL is the size I need for the Hoss shorts. I think the XL will be a perfect fit on the Humvees for you! Mine hit me about 1-2" below the knees so they are a little long but I like them that way. They are the best shorts I've ever owned. You can order the Humvees here in the states from toeclip.com. I'm pretty sure that's the company. They advertise on the mtbr.com homepage. I really want to give the Hoss shorts a try but will have to drop 10-15lbs before they will fit. Not a problem, I'll get there within a couple of months.


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

67degrees said:


> Hey Jeremy!
> 
> I have a 38" waist and got the Humvees in XL and they fit great. I have a pair of the Hoss Ponderosa's in XL and they are too small. The XXL is the size I need for the Hoss shorts. I think the XL will be a perfect fit on the Humvees for you!


Well, even after spending hours and hours researching, I still reversed my order!!!! Oh well, now I'll have 2 pairs of Humvee's. One XXL, one XL. The XXL's fit, just a bit loose. I'm sure the XL's will fit perfect when they arrive.

And thanks for the heads up on toeclip.com. :thumbsup:


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

jeremyp111 said:


> Hey, thanks for taking the time to give me your info. It helped greatly. I ended up ordering a pair of the Hoss Ponderosa's from JensonUSA and a pair of Endura Humvee shorts (not the 3/4 knickers) from Chainreactioncycles.
> 
> I'm 5'10" with a 36-37" waist so I ordered a XXL in the Humvee as they say it's for 36-38". However, these seem to run HUGE! They also run down below my knee. Is that how low they run for all of you Humvee wearers?? I just ordered another pair in the XL. The XXL's are definitely wearable, but I hope the XL's fit a bit better.
> 
> I ordered a XL Ponderosa, but I haven't received them yet. By the way, It took only 2 days to receive the Humvee's from Chainreactioncycles in the UK to me in New Hampshire. Go figure!


My Hoss's came in 3 or 4 days, but I ordered straight from Hoss. I like them. I've got 2 pairs now. I can't justify dropping $100 on a pair of shorts, so the Ponderosas are right in my price range.


----------



## wigston (May 3, 2006)

we have a new line of big and tall mountain bike shorts that will be available in may. We will have sizes XL, XXL, XXXL, XL-long, XXL-long, and XXXL-long

hope this helps

Nick
Zinn Cycles.


----------

